# BMW2 motherboard



## TERE (Jan 12, 2008)

Have an old compaq with a BMW 2 motherboard, need to place the HDD light, Power SW, etc.. does anyone have the picture of it or where can it be found? HP/Compaq site does not

model 5000US
KB 21437984
Thanks


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

TERE said:


> Have an old compaq with a BMW 2 motherboard, need to place the HDD light, Power SW, etc.. does anyone have the picture of it or where can it be found? HP/Compaq site does not
> 
> model 5000US
> KB 21437984
> Thanks



I believe that you want one of these three part numbers. I do NOT know the difference between these parts, but it's probably just revisions, but that's a pure guess on my part!

199354-001
199354-002
199354-003

HP does NOT have that part for sale! Best bet is to search on eBay and see what comes up or try the Google Products section.

Take a look at the images in this eBay listing and see if this is what you want:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Compaq-Presario...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

HTH

Bill

P.S. Your BMW-2 motherboard is known as a "Tonka" motherboard, don't laugh it's not a joke.

Bill


----------



## TERE (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Bill, but my problem is the configuration of the jumpers, HDD led, Power led, reset sw etc.. :::::::::: where in this MB each one goes?????
If I could get a picture I can stick tem in the right place.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

TERE said:


> Thanks Bill, but my problem is the configuration of the jumpers, HDD led, Power led, reset sw etc.. :::::::::: where in this MB each one goes?????
> If I could get a picture I can stick tem in the right place.


Through some "hoop jumping" I found the motherboard for your Compaq Presario 5000US. It does NOT have a BMW2 motherboard! How sure are you that this is a BMW2 motherboard?

Reason I ask is that if I find a manual for either. It might lead you down the wrong path in configuring the connections. So tell me how sure you are that this is a BMW2 motherboard, please!

Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

I've found that the motherboard for your Compaq Presario 5000US is a FIC AZ31 motherboard. Take that with a grain of salt, please!

Bill


----------



## Gomez4u2 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi I have a presario 5BW250 w/same board here is a picture I found on ebay I also have other files, still loking for Mitac Bios.

The board is a Mitac BMW 2 6513WU


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Gomez4u2 said:


> Hi I have a presario 5BW250 w/same board here is a picture I found on ebay I also have other files, still looking for Mitac Bios.
> 
> The board is a Mitac BMW 2 6513WU


Ok, why are you looking for an updated BIOS for this motherboard, i.e. what feature is not there that a BIOS update would hopefully fix, i.e. larger hard driver support, more cpu's supported, etc., etc?

Bill


----------

